# Rookie Smoker From The Maritimes



## slo n easy (Apr 11, 2007)

Just getting into the smoking craze........looking forward to learning from you all!

Just picked up the Centros from Canadian Tire and can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Slo n Easy -

Were here for you! I think your the third (maybe fouth) person this week that bought that Centro / Masterbuilt smoker from Canadian Tire! There must be a line out front! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Look around and if you have any questions don't be afraid to ask! Have you signed up for Jeffs free 5 day eCourse yet? Good place to start ...


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 11, 2007)

Slow n easy....welcome to SMF..I'm new here myself and just starting out ...have the same smoker as yourself and also one in a build...the folks here are very helpful and friendly,your in the right place to learn this art.
      I don't know much about smoking yet....but I do have a vast meat experience ,just ask if you have questions ,someone will always get back to you !


----------



## buddy (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Slo n easy , glad your here.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright, whats up with these Centro's, they giving them away or what, thinking about heading for the border and checking this out, plus with the exchange rate...........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Slo n easy. Congrat's on your new smoker.  Looks like alot of folks here on the forum have purchased the Centro's latley, so you will have plenty of company. 

Glad you found us and jump right in!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 11, 2007)

BBQ Bubba -

I was thinking the same thing! LOL Got some friends in Buffalo .... I figure there's a line forming somewhere in Canada!


----------



## meowey (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome, welcome!  Glad you are here!

If you are new to smoking, please consider signing up for TulsaJeff's 5-day ecourse on smoking basics.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Dutch (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Slo n easy, nice to have you join us. Be sure to take advantage of Tulsa Jeff's 5-day eCourse. Enjoy the forums!!


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome from OHIO


----------



## illini (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anything you find here that pertains to Masterbuilt MES also pertains to the Centro....Lots of info for the reading

Have fun and good luck


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome fellow cannuck... lots of good peeps here and lots of good information


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Slo n Easy


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, Slo n Easy, any questions just ask.


----------



## squeezy (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome from Ontario ... my wife is a maritimer ( N.B. )

Can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of their Centros ....


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ultramag (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to SMF slo n easy!!!


----------



## msmith (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard slo n easy


----------



## slo n easy (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Now to get some smoke started!!


----------



## lovetosmoke (Apr 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF I hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
Craze? I think not. It's a way of life.


----------

